# What's your favorite move?



## Yukiteru (Jan 12, 2014)

Mine has to be Close Combat, because not only does it have 120 base power but it also has 100 accuracy, making it a move that is reliable and dependable to use during situational battle. Only downside is, it lowers defense and sp. defense by one stage. Additionally, the move animation looks fantastic.


----------



## Island (Jan 12, 2014)

EQ all day, every day.


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 12, 2014)

Roar of Time


----------



## Syko (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## BiNexus (Jan 12, 2014)

But nothing happened!


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 12, 2014)

Areoblast. Lugia is beast.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 12, 2014)

Leer from Gold and Silver.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 12, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Leer from Gold and Silver.



Laser Eyes!

Pew pew!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 12, 2014)

gen 1 fire spin


----------



## Cheeky (Jan 12, 2014)

Probably U-turn.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## lacey (Jan 13, 2014)

Sacred Fire was sexy in HG/SS. 

But, frankly, Oblivion Wing in XY =


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 13, 2014)

Dazzling Gleam has grown on me.


----------



## Saru (Jan 14, 2014)

since OP had to be a jerk and steal mine, I'd have to say Doom Desire. it's orchestrated so beautifully in my mind.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 14, 2014)

Thunder, Surf, or Draco Meteor.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2014)

Sunny Day....


----------



## Fenrir (Jan 14, 2014)

Aura Sphere, just because of the aesthetic of it


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 14, 2014)

Psycho Break (or the shitty English translation, Psybreak) for single favorite move, because special attack doing physical damage is da bidness. 

Honorable mentions go to Aura Sphere and Oblivion Wing, for being plain sexy.


----------



## Yukiteru (Jan 15, 2014)

Superman said:


> Sunny Day....


Sunny Day wastes move space. Better off with Drought or Drizzle. 


Xiammes said:


> Leer from Gold and Silver.


Really? But it's non-damaging.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jan 15, 2014)

Destiny Bond


----------



## familyparka (Jan 15, 2014)

Spore be broken as fuck


----------



## Aduro (Jan 15, 2014)

I love Trick Room, just because it wrecks so many sweepers (I use rain dance as a central move more often though).


----------



## Bioness (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Platinum (Jan 23, 2014)

FlashYoruichi said:


> Destiny Bond



Gotta agree with this. Stops opposing pokemon in their tracks.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 23, 2014)

Zap cannon

I mean imagine a cannon firing a fucking lightning bolt


----------



## Senrou (Jan 31, 2014)

my favourite move is splash, it's power is devastating (jk)
probably swords dance actually, I'm quite fond of using it with my honedge


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 2, 2014)

Earthquake


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 2, 2014)

Yukiteru said:


> Mine has to be Close Combat, because not only does it have 120 base power but it also has 100 accuracy, making it a move that is reliable and dependable to use during situational battle. Only downside is, it lowers defense and sp. defense by one stage. Additionally, the move animation looks fantastic.


Same.

Close Combat and maybe Brave Bird are my faves


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a thing for Psychic, psychic types always appealed to me and that attack a liked a lot when I was little.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 18, 2014)

Tentacruel in hail:

Substitute, then Toxic, then Blizzard that never misses, then Protect if needed.

having him with Abomasnow is absolutely boss.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 19, 2014)

Iron Head because I always imagine how my badass Durant hits oponents with his steel head


----------

